# First 50TT



## Shaun Robinson (22 Jul 2014)

Well as title states I finished my first 50 mile TT On Sunday , and I'm quite pleased with my time of 2:09:12 average speed 23.2mph I think , good thing with a 50 is you don't need to be blowing out your arse all the way , well I wasn't as wanted to finish as my first attempt to a 50
Ended in puncture after 2 miles, really enjoyed it taking I'm the sights as I rode lol, up until the finish line when the realisation that my glutimus maximums was on fire ( my arse ) I could hardly sit on the saddle , weird how only noticed when I finished but the 50 is a big step up from 10's or 25's , but can't wait to do another


----------



## Martin McNeely (29 Jul 2014)

I too did my first 50tt on Sunday 20/7. I honestly was dreading it and thoroughly enjoyed it, 2hr10:25 for me but pleased enough. Can't wait to do another, I think I prefer the longer distance than the short 10/25. I did a 30 the weekend before and a 25 the previous weekend to that. All where good rides and my avg got better every time. I think my pacing is much better over the distance as I seem to go out to hard for my 10's. The fact I enjoyed really says I wasn't putting everything in but I know what to expect next time.

Well done sounds like you had fun..


----------

